# Personality test



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Online personality test, with odd results IMHO :lol: :lol: :lol:

Click here to do test


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I came out pretty normal -can't be right!!!!! :x 
aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I got a full set of Lows.
Does this mean I am OK.


Dave p


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have just tried this test, agree the results are dubious.

It thinks I am normal :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: 




Sue


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Apparently I am schizoid with moderate results in several others - or maybe it is just I was getting bored towards the end and randomly answering yes and no :lol: Hang on, does that mean I am ADD


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I got low for everything but then I already knew I was perfect!


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Not sure what to make about my results :? 

Disorder Rating

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

re-doing the test properly

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

its rubbish :roll:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Just done it-goodbye cruel world!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was well lock upable :wink: :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm confused. ........................... I wasn't till I did the test.

Ray.


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

ardgour said:


> Apparently I am schizoid with moderate results in several others - or maybe it is just I was getting bored towards the end and randomly answering yes and no :lol: Hang on, does that mean I am ADD


No I think it means you are ODD but you might possibly be a DD


----------

